# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Question for Slingshot GURU

## Squatman51

Ive read up on both DC and Slingshot training, they both sound good and I agree alot both of you have to say but how do think they compare or differ in terms of results, and i know everyone is different i just wanted to know your take on it and what advantages you think it might have over DC training

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ive read up on both DC and Slingshot training, they both sound good and I agree alot both of you have to say but how do think they compare or differ in terms of results, and i know everyone is different i just wanted to know your take on it and what advantages you think it might have over DC training


I don't want to get an argument started. But, I will answer the question to the best of my ability. If it offends anyone using DC Training I apologize. I am only stating my opinion. 


I feel DC Training can give beginners a good foundation in terms of strength but the only thing you can progress on with DC is making strength gains. I can assure no one can keep getting stronger forever. Those following *DC Training* religiously don't seem to realize that volume and frequency are also forms of overload. *Slingshot Training* takes advantage of all 3 (Stregnth, Frequency and Volume). Essentially the difference is that I believe volume and frequency, like strength is another very good form of overload. One of the principles of hypertrophy that most bodybuilders agree on is you must consistently increase overload to the muscle in order to stimulate new growth. Well quess what? You can only gain so much strength! Eventually you plateau, but you can always add some more volume or change frequency! 


I do not like rest-pause, 6 second negatives and extreme stretching. From my understanding DC Training requires a 6 second negative. It is not that I do not believe slow negatives work because they do work to some degree. My personal thought is that it increases static strength mostly. That said, they are very dangerous. If you do them you will get some stronger but you can use a hand gun to get rid of a migraine head ache. The end result is not good!. 

*A few things that often happen when training negatives:*

Severe muscle strain,
muscle tears, 
ruptured muscle.. 
Torn tendons. One last thing. 
If the negitive are so great why don't most powerlifters incoporate them? .


IMO, you'll get hurt a lot using High intensity techniques as described by Mike Mentzer, Dorian Yates and DOGGCRAPP because these forms of training are dangerous. Pushing yourself to extremes is bad for you...PERIOD! And I don't care how much you rest between training sessions! 

How dangerous? Let me list a few: I was experiementing with rest pause training and my bicep tendon poppoed during the negative. Six months later a guy at the gym (doing negative only training) tore his shoulder out of the socket. I've seen tricep tendons ripped clean off the bone with rest-pause/heavy negative training. I witnessed one man doing heavy a negative using a leg press machine and the pressure was so great his ankle bones broke. Knees, lower backs, necks, rotator cuffs you name it, I've probaly seen it! And training beyond falure is notorious for causing a ruptured stomach wall. In fact, I experienced it my self during rest-pause.The list of injuries goes on and with extreme training styles!

I do not believe in extreme stretching. Talk with those who have spend some time in a biomechanic lab and they will tell you that extreme stretching doesnt stretch the fascia directly and certainly not to any significant extent thereafter.

*THE STS IS ALL ABOUT USING LOW VOLUME, MODERATE VOLUME AND HIGH VOLUME TRAINING (PERIODIZATION) AS OPPOPSED TO BEING OBSESSIVE COMPULSIVE ABOUT EITHER OF THE 3!*

Here's a link to a thread that discusses some more differences between STS and DC. http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=319238

I have learned there's more to bodybuilding that always trying to gain strength with low volume. I hope this helps!

----------


## moush

hey bros, just wanted to throw in my .02 cents about these training styles. 

I ve done DC before and i definitely saw some good results but i did run into some joint problems as ronnie has expressed time and time again. 

I have been using STS for 2 full 8 week cycles and I am very impressed with my results both in strength and weight gain. I dont have any joint problems and I feel great overall. If you have any other questions regarding my results and the program you can check out my STS thread in the workout forum.

----------


## Squatman51

thank you much for your input!

----------


## RoaringMad Mac

I will second what mosh stated as well. 

One of the primary things I have seen while doing the Sling Shot Method is I have great recovery time and I don't fell so spent, Yet my numbers on lifts continue to go up. I mean really up. 

DC, of course I was able to get freaky strong but I was hurtin something bad all the time. Being Natural it just got my down that my damn joints hurt all the time.

----------


## Squatman51

> I will second what mosh stated as well. 
> 
> One of the primary things I have seen while doing the Sling Shot Method is I have great recovery time and I don't fell so spent, Yet my numbers on lifts continue to go up. I mean really up. 
> 
> DC, of course I was able to get freaky strong but I was hurtin something bad all the time. Being Natural it just got my down that my damn joints hurt all the time.


interesting.....keep the inputs coming

----------


## Doggcrapp

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7...RVAbstractPlus

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7...ubmed_RVDocSum

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2...ubmed_RVDocSum

Ronnie is your memory going bad? Trust me I am not the only one that remembers you tore your bicep right in the middle of your huge 50 page thread on professional muscle about Ironman/STS training. You were using *YOUR AND ONLY YOUR* methods when you tore your bicep and the proof of that is the time/dates of your posts over there about the subject. Dont make me start posting links to threads and make you eat your words again. You are going to tell people you were doing my methods right in the middle of a 50 page thread where you were telling everyone to do Ironman training? 
I am amazed at one thing. After you were kicked off 2 earlier muscle boards for finding out you were a bullshit artist.......... and then kicked off Professional Muscle (not once but twice when you came back as a new name) for them finding out also you are a bullshit artist (deleted your threads), then picking up and starting anew on Ironmagazine for almost a year....before they *also kicked you off their site* and deleted your training threads for again the same reasons above.....it amazes me that here you are again.......and it really doesnt matter to me much but I always know when things are drying up for you marketing wise because you always start some sort of "DC training bashing" thread to get people looking at you again. 
The absolutely funniest thing ive heard in a long time was a bodybuilding.com moderator telling me he traces the IP addresses and that you make up fake screen names over there to ask questions of yourself on your STS thread. Pretty pathetic....but hey thats been the name of the game for you for a number of years now hasnt it. Do you know why I dont ever put STS training down or any training system down thats out there? 

I dont have to. I let the results of my opinions speak for me. Might want to take an hour to think about that Ronnie.

----------


## Merc..

From Anthony Roberts Blog .....

http://robertsblog.com/


Slingshot Training
January 16th, 2008 
I’ve noticed someone posting on steroid .com as “SLINGSHOT TRAINING GURU” …let’s forget the FACT THAT A NAME IN ALL CAPS LOOKS SILLY, and take a look at the actual training method.I will also not comment on how absolutely gay it is to actually call yourself a guru (of your own training system, especially). I will also not make fun of the name and call it “SLINGSHIT TRAINING” or anything else like that. I’m sure you know I’m above that kind of cheap laugh at someone else’s expense.

Is it effective? Well, from looking at it, it’s probably about as effective as DoggCrapp training, at best…but I doubt it.

That’s because it’s the most blatant rip off of that training system that I’ve ever seen. Yeah, it’s got a couple more bells and whistles, but much of it is the same, combined with a little Louie Simmons Westside-style training, and some other DC ideas, along with a Paul Borreson style Prime/Blast/Cruise kinda thing. Mostly, though…it seems to rip off Dante/DC, and then throws in several other systems here and there. Much of it (minus the rest-pause things) seems to just be Dante’s ideas on Hypertroph…that is to say, the bare bones skeleton of the entire thing seems to be based largely on DC training.

Just how I see it I suppose…

Granted, many people say that Dante ripped off Russian rest/pause stuff from the 50’s (in fact, he openly states that many of his techniques were based in that kind of training, and that his facial stretching was first popularized by Parillo, Rest-Pause and one heavy/failure set was credited to Jones/Mentzer in the 80’s, etc…); and of course Louie Simmons makes no secret that he poured over the old Russian and GDR weight lifting manuals from the 50’s through the 70’s.

So honestly, there’s nothing really “wrong” with taking a bunch of different training systems and making up your own …but unlike Dante (I subscribed to his newsletter “Hardcore Muscle” in the early to mid 90’s) and Simmons (I’ve read everything he’s ever written) who have literally hundreds of people that have excelled with their systems, this system really isn’t proven. I doubt more than a dozen people have even used it, although some professional bodybuilder or another is apparently using it right now…

Yeah, it’ll work, and yeah, it’s worked for some people here and there…it doesn’t seem to be too bad, in general - but when you consider that the actual systems that it’s based on (DoggCrapp, Westside, etc…), and the fact that hundreds (if not thousands) of people have already succeeded using their methods or a variation of them (DeFranco’s “Westside for Skinny Bastards” , etc…) you’re probably better off just following Westside or DC training.

That’s just my take on things

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7...RVAbstractPlus
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7...ubmed_RVDocSum
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2...ubmed_RVDocSum
> 
> Ronnie is your memory going bad? Trust me I am not the only one that remembers you tore your bicep right in the middle of your huge 50 page thread on professional muscle about Ironman/STS training. You were using *YOUR AND ONLY YOUR* methods when you tore your bicep and the proof of that is the time/dates of your posts over there about the subject. Dont make me start posting links to threads and make you eat your words again. You are going to tell people you were doing my methods right in the middle of a 50 page thread where you were telling everyone to do Ironman training? 
> I am amazed at one thing. After you were kicked off 2 earlier muscle boards for finding out you were a bullshit artist.......... and then kicked off Professional Muscle (not once but twice when you came back as a new name) for them finding out also you are a bullshit artist (deleted your threads), then picking up and starting anew on Ironmagazine for almost a year....before they *also kicked you off their site* and deleted your training threads for again the same reasons above.....it amazes me that here you are again.......and it really doesnt matter to me much but I always know when things are drying up for you marketing wise because you always start some sort of "DC training bashing" thread to get people looking at you again. 
> The absolutely funniest thing ive heard in a long time was a bodybuilding.com moderator telling me he traces the IP addresses and that you make up fake screen names over there to ask questions of yourself on your STS thread. Pretty pathetic....but hey thats been the name of the game for you for a number of years now hasnt it. Do you know why I dont ever put STS training down or any training system down thats out there? 
> ...


Dante Trudel, it's getting old going around the same stupid mountain with you over and over again. It's no secret that you have been going around telling lies about me in order to try and make your own self look good. Other than you and Dewayne's (IRONMAN'S) hoop-la, I can't figure out why you are so obssesed with me and Slingshot Training. 

1*) You got on muscular development back in the summer and lied by telling others I did not even know Tricky Jackson. If that makes you feel better about yourself then choose to believe that lie. If you'll go visit Tricky Jackson's website and click on Tricky's Training Secret you'll notice he mentions both my name and the Slingshot Training System. 

2) I have never made a up another screen name at bodybuilding.com. Too prove my innocence I will e-mail a few mods on that board to prove I am indeed telling the truth. And I will ask them which mod made these false claims. My guess is that mod is a figment of your imagination. Another one of your lies, which by the way, you are getting really good at these days. I will contact the owner of the bodybuilding.com by phone if need be. 


3) Lets get this Ironman dog crap straight once and for all! Dewayne-a bi-polar ex-friend on mine was Ironman. Before I could explain myself in full at pro muscle I was banned. I know you were behind this! Also, Ironman later told me that the controversy between you and him was done intentionally on both of your behalfs in order to bring attention to your training methods (One in which was my old training method- Ironman Hit that Dewayne stole and revised)! He also told me he paid you money to play along. Is that true? Could that be the reason you ended up in Flex magazine less than a year later? I WANT AN HONEST ANSWER HERE DANTE BUT DO NOT EXPECT TO GET ONE!!!!! 

I've heard you charge $1500.00 upfront to train others. And I have been on this site helping others for free through pm's and e-mails but I'm the bad guy? You know nothing about me nor I you, but I will tell you this-from what I have seen you are in it for the money. You want to sit on a lofty pedestal. If it were me I'd be embarrased by some of these kids going around with the screen name Dante's Disciple. If someone started referring to themselves as Ronnie's Disciple I would kindly ask them to erase it. How ridiculous!* 

*Dante, you are a great salesman and probably a good engineer but you have not trained others for a living like I have and an still doing. Meaning I have a great deal more experience than you when it comes to helping others. I'm not happy with the fact the only tendon tear I ever suffered was when I experimented with DC Training but I think it's evil of you to go around making up lies about me in order to cover up how my injury occured.* *Please answer my questions regarding you and Ironman and which mod at bb.com? This should be good!* 

In final, I know that extreme stretching, like isolation movements, can affect PG levels. My stand all a long has been that extreme stetching is hard on the rotator cuffs and does not stretch out the fascia to any noticeable degree. And a lot of people on this board including myself found it odd that you had *IRONRELOAD* delete his post in the link provided. http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=319238 Futhermore, I couldn't believe you had the nerve to ask me to erase my post in the STS vs DC debate in that same thread out of repect for you and Intense Muscle. I wasn't about to erase it after the way you've acted. In addition, I never stated the STS vs DC debate, I simply finished it.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> From Anthony Roberts Blog .....
> 
> http://robertsblog.com/
> 
> 
> Slingshot Training
> January 16th, 2008 
> I’ve noticed someone posting on steroid .com as “SLINGSHOT TRAINING GURU” …let’s forget the FACT THAT A NAME IN ALL CAPS LOOKS SILLY, and take a look at the actual training method.I will also not comment on how absolutely gay it is to actually call yourself a guru (of your own training system, especially). I will also not make fun of the name and call it “SLINGSHIT TRAINING” or anything else like that. I’m sure you know I’m above that kind of cheap laugh at someone else’s expense.
> 
> ...


Merc, I agree with only one thing stated in Anthony's post. The rest it beyond me!  :What?: That would be my screen name is not the best. I have been thinking about asking a mod to change my screen name to my real name (Ronnie Rowland) for some time now. I will work on getting that fixed in a few days. 

In addition, personal trainer Anthony Roberts was banned from the same website that I got banned (pro muscle)! BIG A has a long thread over there discussing this matter but I have no idea what really went on behind the scenes? The internet is full of lies and scams. It's hard to get the truth!

In regards to *Slingshot Training* it's an awesome way to train. If it sucked then it would not be getting great reviews at others boards like ILL PUMP YOU UP .COM, BODYBUIDLING.COM and here at the ANABOLIC REVIEW BOARD. There's an old saying-actions speak louder than words. I'm going to try and steer clear of all the drama and focus my energy towards helping others. It's a free country and we all have our right to free speech. I have seen Anthony Roberts come under fire and I know he's disliked by many. I do not hold any hard feeling toward him but he's way off base in what he said. The post is full of contradictions and it set a torch under quite a few others! Personally, I just think hes mis-directed on this topic. Dante is another story because he goes around on other boards making up blantant lies about me to try and make himself look better! If Dante changes his ways I will forgive him. I was taught growing up it takes more of a man to forgive than to hold a grudge. It won't be easy for me to do but I am wiling to try if the situation present itself.

----------


## Doggcrapp

> Dante Trudel, it's getting old going around the same stupid mountain with you over and over again. It's no secret that you have been going around telling lies about me in order to try and make your own self look good. Other than you and Dewayne's (IRONMAN'S) hoop-la, I can't figure out why you are so obssesed with me and Slingshot Training.


Allright I'll answer your rambling diatribe in shorter fashion than you hopefully but I cannot promise. Per each question. *Obsession* is when you talk/think about someone constantly. You talk about DC training on every single thread you ever start Ronnie....and that goes back years and multiple sites=obsession. I dont give you a second thought until I get notified (once again for the 100th time) that "Ronnie Rowland is on "such and such" a site bashing your methods Dante".....and so I come over because I know when you bash me its because your marketing of STS/Ironman training system is hurting and you need a jumpstart, so I kick you in the pants because you deserve it and leave. Which I will do again with this because you deserve it. I have never seen a grown 40 year old something man just make up bullshit on the fly like you Ronnie, you are to be admired. 




> 1*) You got on muscular development back in the summer and lied by telling others I did not even know Tricky Jackson. If that makes you feel better about yourself then choose to believe that lie. If you'll go visit Tricky Jackson's website and click on Tricky's Training Secret you'll notice he mentions both my name and the Slingshot Training System.*


*

Well I have to give you credit, that is much better than claiming you train Ronnie Coleman.....remember when you said that on Professional Muscle? That was a Ronnie Rowland Classic 






 Originally Posted by SLINGSHOT TRAINING GURU


2) I have never made a up another screen name at bodybuilding.com. Too prove my innocence I will e-mail a few mods on that board to prove I am indeed telling the truth. And I will ask them which mod made these false claims. My guess is that mod is a figment of your imagination. Another one of your lies, which by the way, you are getting really good at these days. I will contact the owner of the bodybuilding.com by phone if need be.


Im sure the Deluca's will be right on it.







 Originally Posted by SLINGSHOT TRAINING GURU


3) Lets get this Ironman dog crap straight once and for all! Dewayne-a bi-polar ex-friend on mine was Ironman. Before I could explain myself in full at pro muscle I was banned. I know you were behind this! Also, Ironman later told me that the controversy between you and him was done intentionally on both of your behalfs in order to bring attention to your training methods (One in which was my old training method- Ironman Hit that Dewayne stole and revised)! He also told me he paid you money to play along. Is that true? Could that be the reason you ended up in Flex magazine less than a year later? I WANT AN HONEST ANSWER HERE DANTE BUT DO NOT EXPECT TO GET ONE!!!!!


A) I dont know how you cant understand this but let me explain it to you once again. YOUR IP ADDRESSES MATCHED. Do you know what that means Ronnie. It means that you and ironman are the same person. They matched on 2 different sites. I know you want to distance yourself from what you did in the past but its kind of impossible when your old screen name and your new screen name IP'S MATCH Ronnie.

B) Bring attention to my training methods?....hmmmm by having an argument with a fishing instructor from North Carolina that copies peoples ideas and claims them as his own. Ive been around since 1992 with the Hardcore Muscle Mag, its been 16 years bro.

C) I recieved money for an online argument?....LOLOL should I even respond to this? Let me think about this....I put all my ideas out there for free for people but according to Ronnie Rowland I want money for an online argument. Ronnie it might be time we get you a Catscan, all the dogs arent barking upstairs and the bullcrap meter is in the red. Ronnie I know you have been around only a couple years but Ive been doing my thing since 92. I was in Musclemag Intl in the 90's 2x, and every major newstand muscle mag since. What does that mean?...absolutely jack shit. I would rather be known for being the guy who found the key to curing cancer, which would be much more noteworthy and admirable. But the one Flex mag you read is 1/100th of what is out there. Why is that stuck in your craw? 






 Originally Posted by SLINGSHOT TRAINING GURU


I've heard you charge $1500.00 upfront to train others. And I have been on this site helping others for free through pm's and e-mails but I'm the bad guy? You know nothing about me nor I you, but I will tell you this-from what I have seen you are in it for the money. You want to sit on a lofty pedestal. If it were me I'd be embarrased by some of these kids going around with the screen name Dante's Disciple. If someone started referring to themselves as Ronnie's Disciple I would kindly ask them to erase it. How ridiculous!


*A) I dont train people anymore (man you need to catch up with the times Ronnie)....and as for what people name their screennames....I got no control over....I never even personally trained that guy




> *Dante, you are a great salesman and probably a good engineer but you have not trained others for a living like I have and an still doing. Meaning I have a great deal more experience than you when it comes to helping others. I'm not happy with the fact the only tendon tear I ever suffered was when I experimented with DC Training but I think it's evil of you to go around making up lies about me in order to cover up how my injury occured.* *Please answer my questions regarding you and Ironman and which mod at bb.com? This should be good!*


You tore your bicep on a preacher bench right in the middle of your 50 page thread (with matching IP addresses of (then) Ironman and (now) Slingshot) on proffesional muscle telling people to use the Ironman principles. Now we can look at this 2 ways
1) you were using your methods and tore your bicep which I am sorry to hear about (which I would not blame on *your* methods but more on the fact you were suffering from tendonitis like you stated on pro muscle, were liable for a tear from that prior injury, and suffered bad luck)

or

2) you were using my methods and tore your bicep which I am sorry to hear about (which I would not blame on *my* methods but more on the fact you were suffering from tendonitis like you stated on pro muscle, were liable for a tear from that prior injury, and suffered bad luck)<-----the problem with this scenario when you say it is...if you believed so largely in the Ironman/Slingshot training methods that you espoused to everyone why would you be using my methods at the time? Not a very good backing of your own system if you arent even training by your own methods. 




> In final, I know that extreme stretching, like isolation movements, can affect PG levels. My stand all a long has been that extreme stetching is hard on the rotator cuffs and does not stretch out the fascia to any noticeable degree. And a lot of people on this board including myself found it odd that you had *IRONRELOAD* delete his post in the link provided. http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=319238 Futhermore, I couldn't believe you had the nerve to ask me to erase my post in the STS vs DC debate in that same thread out of repect for you and Intense Muscle. I wasn't about to erase it after the way you've acted. In addition, I never stated the STS vs DC debate, I simply finished it.


HUH? What the heck are you talking about here? You are like the John Kerry of bodybuilding Ronnie...the ultimate Flip Flopper. Ronnie:"That doesnt work! Oh Uh it does work? Uhhh I know it does, I said it all along, I believe in it, but if you do it wrong it might not work is all I said" If you did the stretches correctly Ronnie which obviously you are not you would not be getting injured....you dont stretch with 150 pound dumbells in a crucifix position laying on a bench! You dont stretch to the point of injury.
On the last part....HUH?.... "_I couldn't believe you had the nerve to ask me to erase my post in the STS vs DC debate_".....what are you talking about? I asked you to do what? Lets make this simple shall we? You cut and paste a PM or email or anything from me to you asking you to erase a post (or whatever you are talking about here) and Ill send every single guy on this post 8 pounds of protein free.....I want to show everyone here how much of a bullshit artist you are and how you make scenario's up in your mind as you go. Cut and paste whatever this means--> "_I couldn't believe you had the nerve to ask me to erase my post in the STS vs DC debate in that same thread out of repect for you and Intense Muscle_"....my email, PM, or however I supposedly contacted you to do that. If its not up on this thread by the end of the day you have taken the cake as "Internet bullshit artist 2008"...well that would be 3 years running now wouldnt it?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

*Dante save your breath! I quit reading that garbage after the first lie I found. I don't have the time for childish games. It's obvious too me there will always be critics and angry people in general for whatever reason. Whether they be jealousy or have a bad home life. I am proud of my training system and those who are having success with my methods.

Below is a pm I got on bodybuilding.com from a well respected member! It proves once again you are just trying to make me look bad!!!* 
Ronnie[/QUOTE]
Well i searched your IPs and no one at your IPs is asking you questions. I would PM pogue or skippy, they may be able to help further[/QUOTE]

----------


## BG

....

----------


## UberSteroids

Quite a story.

Thing is, it is not going anywhere. No matter what the outcome of this argument will be, it will not change the way I look at any of you or your training methods.

I think it's great that both of you are trying to help people get results.

Now, why don't you give each other a kiss and go lift some weights, would you?  :What?:

----------


## naturalsux

Dante, i didnt take it as ronnie downing DC at all. ya ll are both good guys.IMO


can i have 8lbs of protein. :AaGreen22:

----------


## Doggcrapp

> [B]Dante save your breath! I quit reading that garbage after the first lie I found. I don't have the time for childish games.


[/COLOR][/QUOTE]

You dont have time for this? But you have time for 3 page utterly long threads of STS training VS DC training? How do you think i found these threads? I was alerted to your bullcrap again by email and I came over here and BB.com and typed in Doggcrapp in the search engine. Lo and behold what comes up? There is Ronnie Rowland once again (just like the past 4 boards) on multiple threads trying to drum up publicity/notoriety for himself by using 'Doggcrapp' to do it. I dont ever see you talking about GVT, HST, Bulgarian Burst, Westside etc etc etc ever......so why the obsession? You explain it to everyone.

You dont have the time to shove it down my throat and make me eat my words? I was going to award everyone on this thread 8 pounds of protein sent to them on my dollar flavored and sweetened any way they want. What better way of owning my ass and making me shut up then simply showing everyone your proof!!! You said some statements up top...its easy...show them! These guys deserve some protein powder from me. 

The sad part is you cant.... because yet again its untrue and yet again you type stuff out that is made up on the fly and look like a bullshit artist to the people reading here. Ronnie if your word means jack shit in life you really have nothing...nothing at all. 

I told you this at professional muscle and ill tell you this again. I dont care if you blow up STS training into a multi billion dollar empire. More power if you do....I could give a crap. Even if it is a blatant ripoff of whatever you have read lately. The problem is I keep having people tell me that you continually use my name or my methods to try to better yourself/ further yourself ahead. Trust me in this, if you know your shit, your trainees results will speak volumes, their results will promote the Ronnie Rowland Training program you so desperately desire to become a household name. You dont get somewhere by bashing the other guy, you get somewhere by showing results. If you keep this crap up, and you have at 4 different boards now I'll continue to tell everyone your history of being a scam artist on principle.

----------


## Doggcrapp

I see Anthony Roberts on this thread and I just wanted to say to Anthony, I enjoy reading your blogs (especially around September) when it seemed everything you said was going to happen in a certain blog on a certain day....did seem to happen 1-2 days later. It was pretty amazing You definitely have your ear to the ground and to the pulse of whats going on currently...and alot more people read you than I think you know of.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Dante, do I get the free protein?

----------


## mr newbreed

wow what a great read,i can say i have tried sling shot and doggcrap and both were great for me,i have pm d ronnie a few times and he always has helped me out,i also always use extreme stretching and that to has helped me out.you both seem like you have got awesome training guides and if merc is anthony roberts as i have suspected he is since i read the nicolean log,well he has helped me more with my training than anybody has in my whole life and since taking his advice ive come far in a short period of time.my point is no one programme can be enough,mixing it up,finding what works best for yourself is the key.
Once again thanks for the help merc,its really showing bro


This is ignorant... Merc is NOT AR! Com'on Kid!

----------


## HORSE~

^^LOL Merc's not AR....^^

But he is one of the most helpful members this board has ever had!!!!

----------


## system admin

get REAL New Breed.... AR has no time to play ghey games like that.

----------


## naturalsux

> wow what a great read,i can say i have tried sling shot and doggcrap and both were great for me,i have pm d ronnie a few times and he always has helped me out,i also always use extreme stretching and that to has helped me out.you both seem like you have got awesome training guides and if merc is anthony roberts as i have suspected he is since i read the nicolean log,well he has helped me more with my training than anybody has in my whole life and since taking his advice ive come far in a short period of time.my point is no one programme can be enough,mixing it up,finding what works best for yourself is the key.
> Once again thanks for the help merc,its really showing bro
> 
> 
> This is ignorant... Merc is NOT AR! Com'on Kid!




i thought merc was ar too! almost ever since anthony stop posting merc has been posting and promoting anthony roberts like crazy.JMO

----------


## Merc..

> i thought merc was ar too! almost ever since anthony stop posting merc has been posting and promoting anthony roberts like crazy.JMO


I am not Anthony ... And I was posting here long before he quit posting so I dont know what you are talking about ....

Anyways I dont have the time to play those sorta games either..



Merc.

----------


## naturalsux

> I am not Anthony ... And I was posting here long before he quit posting so I dont know what you are talking about ....
> 
> Anyways I dont have the time to play those sorta games either..
> 
> 
> 
> Merc.


no offense Merc. i just noticed after ar stopped, a litttle later you started.

sorry :Chairshot:  :AaGreen22:

----------


## Merc..

> wow what a great read,i can say i have tried sling shot and doggcrap and both were great for me,i have pm d ronnie a few times and he always has helped me out,i also always use extreme stretching and that to has helped me out.you both seem like you have got awesome training guides and if merc is anthony roberts as i have suspected he is since i read the nicolean log,well he has helped me more with my training than anybody has in my whole life and since taking his advice ive come far in a short period of time.my point is no one programme can be enough,mixing it up,finding what works best for yourself is the key.
> Once again thanks for the help merc,its really showing bro
> 
> 
> This is ignorant... Merc is NOT AR! Com'on Kid!



Yea Mr Newbeed I am not Anthony Roberts.. I am glad I was able to help point you in the right direction with your training though ... 



Merc.

----------


## Merc..

> no offense Merc. i just noticed after ar stopped, a litttle later you started.
> 
> sorry


No worries...

----------


## Merc..

> ^^LOL Merc's not AR....^^
> 
> But he is one of the most helpful members this board has ever had!!!!


Thank You Horse ....





Merc.

----------


## PEWN

merc is the man .... helps every one on this board..... he plays no favors..... maybe he just happeneds to like anthony roberts writing and products ...... is that a crime.....


So if i promote cell tech does that make me Ronnie Coleman.... ?

----------


## ecto9

Very entertaining thread. Of course Merc is not AR. I read AR's blog and spend alot of time on this site reading too. It's easy to tell they both have different writing styles and anyone with half a brain would soon see that, with a little time invested in reading! Hi merc!

----------


## Big

> merc is the man .... helps every one on this board..... he plays no favors..... maybe he just happeneds to like anthony roberts writing and products ...... is that a crime.....


maybe you are just saying that because YOU are Anthony Roberts. Admit it Pewn, I'm on to you... :What?:

----------


## Merc..

> merc is the man .... helps every one on this board..... he plays no favors..... maybe he just happeneds to like anthony roberts writing and products ...... is that a crime.....
> 
> 
> So if i promote cell tech does that make me Ronnie Coleman.... ?


Thanks pewner ...




Merc.

----------


## Merc..

> Very entertaining thread. Of course Merc is not AR. I read AR's blog and spend alot of time on this site reading too. It's easy to tell they both have different writing styles and anyone with half a brain would soon see that, with a little time invested in reading! Hi merc!


Sup Ecto .. You Tell em .... LOL.. Thanks



Merc.

----------


## magic32

*Merc is Anthony and I can prove it!*

--------------------

I don't know why he feels the need for an alias, but I guess everyone has reasons for their actions. Take a close look at these two pics the first is Merc, the second Anthony, and they are dead ringers for each other. I had an officer friend of mine reduce Merc's shading, rotate and recreate the other side of the face, then tranpose the photos!!! The cops said they are 100% sure that this is the same person...conclusively identified as Anthony Roberts. Gotcha Merc, or should I say Hooker. :Wink/Grin: 



JOKING FOR THOSE WHO DON'T KNOW!!!

----------


## mr newbreed

im not trying to offend,i dont care if it was him or not,bottom line MERC is da man,he knows his sh*t and charges $0 for helping you.whoever you are merc-YOU GOT TALENT

----------


## Merc..

> *Merc is Anthony and I can prove it!*
> 
> --------------------
> 
> I don't know why he feels the need for an alias, but I guess everyone has reasons for their actions. Take a close look at these two pics the first is Merc, the second Anthony, and they are dead ringers for each other. I had an officer friend of mine reduce Merc's shading, rotate and recreate the other side of the face, then tranpose the photos!!! The cops said they are 100% sure that this is the same person...conclusively identified as Anthony Roberts. Gotcha Merc, or should I say Hooker.
> 
> 
> 
> JOKING FOR THOSE WHO DON'T KNOW!!!


Thats some funny shit right there Magic.... hahahahahahah...

Classic ....


Merc.

----------


## Merc..

> im not trying to offend,i dont care if it was him or not,bottom line MERC is da man,he knows his sh*t and charges $0 for helping you.whoever you are merc-YOU GOT TALENT


Thank You ..... Like I said I am glad I could shoot ya in the right direction on your training ....




Merc.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

This thread just keeps getting weirder and weirder all the time.. :LOL:  Like I stated before, you can never really tell whats going on behind the scenes and the internet is ripe for misunderstandings. Nothing I see or hear really surprises me anymore. 

I have always taken pride in being an honest, patient and dependable person. That's been my strengths! I know I have good intentions and that's all that really matters to me. I try and steer people in what I perceive as the right direction. I don't like arguing around with other personal trainers because it makes us all look bad. However, I love debating different training styles and various aspects on nutrition like IRONRELOAD and I did because we can all learn something. I try to steer clear of negativity as much as possible. I don't think any good ever becomes of it.

----------


## Merc..

^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## Undecided09

> I don't want to get an argument started.


Remember saying this? And then immediatley commenting on DC training for 3 paragraphs, while only giving your system a two sentance blurb....

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Remember saying this? And then immediatley commenting on DC training for 3 paragraphs, while only giving your system a two sentance blurb....


From here on out it's best I don't comment on other training systems since it's going to start a bunch of nonsense. Not Arnolds, not Mentzers, not anyones. My plans are to strickly talk about *Slingshot Training* and answering questions about training/nutrition. 

In final, everything I said was spot on but I guess sometimes things are best kept off the open forums.

----------


## Doggcrapp

> In final, everything I said was spot on but I guess sometimes things are best kept off the open forums.



Spot on? You have been kicked off 4 bodybuilding forums by the owners or the moderators of those forums for saying things that are complete fabrications of the truth and borrowing routines and whole paragraphs of wording from other trainers on the net. You proved it right here in this very thread where I proposed giving every guy on this thread 8 pounds of protein free of charge, shipped for free on my dollar, for one tiny simple thing....if you could just back up just a sample of the bullcrap that comes out of your mouth. And you backed your ass right out of it because both of us know once again you lie your ass off and I called you on it. I hope you at least figured out the IP address evidence part before you ever claim your prior screen names werent you again (that makes you look REALLY bad). 
Sadly because you are Ronnie Rowland professional bullshit artist.....noone got any free protein on this thread. 

You and the words "*spot on*" are on the other sides of the universe bro. I'm amazed that these guys on this board havent caught on to your act yet......... and give you some credence after you have borrowed and pilfered others routines and wording (and then change it around as you get caught) as your own and been run off so many boards. You will make a mistake or spew some "I train Ronnie Coleman" crazy stuff again down the line here and the people here will wake up. I give it about 4 months.

----------


## mr newbreed

im intrested to know have either of you ever really tried each others routine/programme and if yes what was the problem with it ?

----------

